# Another misbehaving tenor.



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

'The Royal Opera House and New York's Metropolitan Opera have dropped tenor Vittorio Grigolo over "*inappropriate and aggressive behaviour*" on tour. The London venue said the behaviour occurred "at a curtain call and afterwards" in Tokyo in September. Grigolo posted an apology, saying "the situation deteriorated unexpectedly due to a brawl between colleagues".'


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Impossible to say exactly what happened. A "brawl"? A curtain call with fisticuffs? How very operatic.


----------



## brunumb (Dec 8, 2017)

"La Commedia è finita!" :lol:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bit hypocritical this thread;
https://www.talkclassical.com/63193-vittorio-grigolo-suspended-after.html?highlight=


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

"A few years ago he winked that he was actually a little sex addict." This sentence begs for punctuation. And clarification. Is he a sex addict that is little? Is he an addict for little sex? If the latter, is he an addict but for very occasional sex, or addicted to couplings with people whose sex is little? 

The kind of phrase that has been known to drive editors mad. And I assure you, my interest is strictly and completely grammarian.

I still miss Pugg.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

